
Watch Your Hack – a manual to protect you against hackers - kumaranvpl
https://watchyourhack.com/
======
badrabbit
Not updating software is not the most common cause of a hack. Phishing is and
it should be #1.

None of the listed solutions are useful if you open a malicious document and
it installs a RAT or banking trojan,even password managers and 2fa are useless
if the attacker controls the browsers javascript via dll injection.

Email,social media and drive-by phishing are the most realistic threats for
average users. Updates should be automatic and 2fa mandatory,this is because
practicing good security hygeine requires one to understand how specific
threats might otherwise affect them(which is difficult to communicate to a
non-technical audience),without knowing that,it all gets too old/inconvenient
fast.

That being said,kudos on educating users :)

